# 2013 Kill Thread?



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Shot her Friday evening at about 10 yards.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Thread stuck!.

Happy Hunting!.


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice shootin' bowhunter.


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

*First 2013 kill*

Well on monday everything went right for a change and first afternoon out,first deer. Got into stand bout 3pm deer action was slow. Keeping me busy for awhile was a blonde woodchuck, and boy was he big. Around 5 the action picked up with 2 does coming my way. They stop to pull down some leaves and when I saw my oppertunity I let 'er fly!! She made it about 15 yds before she fell. I was using my PAX Osage&Ironwood 60" 50#@29" launching GT 29.50" 3555 footed w/210 grn Bowyer Wapiti


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Got this lil guy on Thursday evening


----------



## gobblengrunt (May 23, 2006)

New Jersey kill 9/17/2013
Bear super Kodiak 50#
250 gr grizzly broadheads


----------



## Cherokee2 (Feb 2, 2008)

Gobblengrunt, brother you did good. Congrats on a fine buck.
Charlie


----------



## dustin862 (Aug 7, 2011)

wow that is a nice buck gobblengrunt.


----------



## ArrowCrazy (Feb 25, 2011)

Spot and stalk to 30 yards, Bob Lee Curve, Alberta Canada, Pope and Young Pronghorn.


----------



## fullfletched (Feb 6, 2012)

Great Opening Day Again, Spot And Stalk To 6 Yards.....


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice job guys. Hopefully I'll have one to add next week.


----------



## gr4vitas (May 25, 2013)

No big game yet, just started shooting traditional a few weeks ago.

This is my first ever kill with a recurve, shot this one out of the air, it landed in a pond thus its all soaked. Weight was about 10 pounds 6 pounds ish of meat. (was the best turkey I've ever eaten, 12 other people agreed)

























This is my second kill ever with my recurve, 35 yards off a branch.


----------



## shawnsphoto (Apr 13, 2007)

Here is my first Traditional deer. It was shot with my recurve. It by no means is a big racked buck. My 6'5" size makes it look even smaller. It was amazing to be in the zone!


----------



## fullfletched (Feb 6, 2012)

Any animal with trad gear is a trophy!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats on all the Kills!. :thumbs_up

I took a Doe yesterday. 46 pounds of meat is already packaged and in the freezer.


----------



## wcw280 (Mar 12, 2012)

Shot this one 9/30 in Tennessee. First deer with the bow I have been working on all summer.


----------



## wcw280 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have no idea why that picture posted twice


----------



## shawnsphoto (Apr 13, 2007)

Great deer wcw. I shot a similar rack (except both of mine go up). Pretty cool feeling to connect isn't it?

What kind of bow is that?



wcw280 said:


> Shot this one 9/30 in Tennessee. First deer with the bow I have been working on all summer.
> View attachment 1775244
> View attachment 1775244


----------



## wcw280 (Mar 12, 2012)

It's a tanasi warrior by joe Darnell. They are fine bows I have two of them. He is a good friend of mine and he let me do all the rasping and sanding on this bow. It is fast too. 510grain arrow shoots 190fps out of it and I only draw 27 1/2"


----------



## shawnsphoto (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow! Very cool and very fast!



wcw280 said:


> It's a tanasi warrior by joe Darnell. They are fine bows I have two of them. He is a good friend of mine and he let me do all the rasping and sanding on this bow. It is fast too. 510grain arrow shoots 190fps out of it and I only draw 27 1/2"


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Got one this morning


----------



## Aguasanta (Jan 17, 2013)

Another small one too..... But good eating !!!!!


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

First ever Traditional kill on pic #1. Saturday, 10/12.
Second pic was this morning, 10/14. 2 for 2!!!! I'll take beginner's luck over skill any day!!!!


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome Mooreski


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats!. :thumbs_up


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

gobblengrunt said:


> New Jersey kill 9/17/2013
> Bear super Kodiak 50#
> 250 gr grizzly broadheads


Great buck, nice photo...:thumbs_up


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

fullfletched said:


> Great Opening Day Again, Spot And Stalk To 6 Yards.....
> View attachment 1771709


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Congrats to everyone, great to see the game falling...:thumbs_up


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

mooreski said:


> First ever Traditional kill on pic #1. Saturday, 10/12.
> Second pic was this morning, 10/14. 2 for 2!!!! I'll take beginner's luck over skill any day!!!!


Congrats Mooreski Great feeling isn't it!


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

MacIndust said:


> Awesome Mooreski


Thank you!!



emac396 said:


> Congrats Mooreski Great feeling isn't it!


Sure is Ed!! I'm totally hooked now buddy!!! :nod: Good luck to you and everyone else the rest of the season!!


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

Got #3 on Friday, 10/18!! Filling the freezer fellas!! :whoo:


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Got this doe last Friday. My third of the season, in my first year with trad tackle. I doubt I'll ever go back to a compound.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Oops, sorry for the tiny pic. I had to resize it for Tradgang.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Another one. Terrible pic, I know.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

All deer killed with my Black Widow PSA, 55# @ 27" using 540 grain Beman ICS tipped with Magnus Buzzcuts.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Better pic


----------



## Bucky46 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bear Grizzly #50. 18 yards 95lb doe Yesterday evening. Can't get pic to pull up though


----------



## ronroettger (Apr 24, 2006)

got this 5 pointer on Nov. 2nd, 17 yard shot D-Lung went 80 yards. Big Rivers flat bow wood arrow tip


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

*First traditional (Roe) deer*

This was my first traditional roe buck, shot on July 31. I hunted from a treestand, and I called in this young buck with a buttolo deer call. I shot him at only 4 meters (4 yards) with my hybrid Cari-Bow Wolverine, 51# @ 28", a Beman Center Shot 400 arrow with 75 grains brass insert and a 4-blade Buzzcut 150 grains (530 grains total arrow weight).


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats on all the kills!.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

shot on nov 2. 15 yard shot. Only went 40 yards. This is my second year hunting with traditional gear After 35 years with the compound . I am really enjoying the recurve.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Killed this 8pt yesterday afternoon at 3:15 in Shawnee National Forest with Big Foot Sasquatch TD Recurve and Simmons Tree Shark.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice guys!


----------



## Nighttrout (Aug 19, 2007)

Shot this doe today @20 yards she made to the stream 40 yards from stand. 
Blacktail Elite VL
Goldtip 5575 traditional
175 grain Woodsman Broadhead


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

Shot her at 15 yards. This is my first deer with a recurve. Shot on 11/9 with a 45# Carsage with 500 VAP with 125 gr Muzzy 3-blades.


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

Congrats everyone on your kills!! Looking good!! :thumb:


----------



## gobblengrunt (May 23, 2006)

2nd buck of the year! Killed him in Howard, Ks on 11/13/2013. Killed him with my bear super Kodiak and Magnus stingers. Sot this buck at about 15 yards, took 3 big leaps and crashed!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Another great buck, Ron. Congrats!!

.


gobblengrunt said:


> 2nd buck of the year! Killed him in Howard, Ks on 11/13/2013. Killed him with my bear super Kodiak and Magnus stingers. Sot this buck at about 15 yards, took 3 big leaps and crashed!


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice guys. I've hit a rough patch and missed a couple lately, but I'll be back in business soon I hope.


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey Gobble, looking forward to seeing some deer with that new setup you picked up off the classifieds


----------



## gobblengrunt (May 23, 2006)

Macindust,
if u were talking about the Titan, it was sold prior to me wanting it. I really wanted to try some ILF bows but will wait for another one for sale to try. I guess I have to keep shooting deer with my super kodiaks (my favorite bows anyway)!!!!!


----------



## budman74 (Nov 14, 2007)

*First Trad Deer Kill - Kansas*

11/14/2013

Seemed like déjà vu of last year’s Midwest Trip but the differences were 1) it wasn’t nearly as exhausting on the first day and 2) this was so much more gratifying having done it with a trad bow! We loaded up the truck and headed North at @ 8:00 pm Wednesday night looking to get to Kansas Thursday and hit the woods hard scouting for a week of bow hunting. I decided I was going to make this (for me anyways) a Trad Bow ONLY adventure! In the words of one of my good friends (SwampGhost) it was going to be a “Trad Kill or No Kill”! I didn’t even pack a compound with me. After scouting hard all day it was time to pick a spot and hunt! I decided to walk into a little block of woods that seemed to be a transition area to a huge green field and sit for the first evening hunt. There were beat down trails, scrapes, rubs, etc. All sign said hunt here! I grabbed my Acadian Woods Tree Stick and Millennium seat and found a nice spot to hunker down on the ground. I stood up for the last hour of the hunt. Not long after I stood up I turned around and was looking at a HUGE doe that was about 10 yards behind me so I froze. She began feeding into the field and I only had a small opening so at 20 yards I sent one her way! Hit a limb, clean miss but she only went about 10-15 yards further and stopped so I stepped to the side of the tree I was leaning on and sent one her way! This one connected and after a short track and finishing shot I was looking down on my first ever deer taken with a traditional bow and done so on her level, the ground! I was excited and you wouldn’t know I’d been up for 38+ hours!! She was a huge ol girl weighing @ 170 or so!! 

My friend Jay was with me on the recovery. Blood was very easy to follow as she was bleeding very well. After getting out of the rose bushes and into the CRP we jumped her up but she didn’t go far. Like a complete idiot I didn’t bring along my bow for the recovery. I bulldozed my way back to the truck through the thorns cutting my face pretty good doing so and retrieved my bow. I was so excited that I completely missed the first follow up shot! After composing myself and putting the finishing shot through her the celebration began. I just collected my first Trad Deer Kill! Glad to have Jay there to be a part of it with me! That is a moment I’ll always remember! 








[/URL


----------



## budman74 (Nov 14, 2007)

*First Trad Buck Kill!!! - Kansas*

11/17/2013
This hunt actually started to develop on Wednesday Nov 16th. Jay Curole and I were scouting and came across a bean field that was being used heavily. We eased into an area up wind and when we saw what was in the field we immediately started to plan the best way to hunt these bucks. There were 2 mature bucks out at noon. The first one we saw was feeding and then he looked up and we were excited when we saw what had his attention, a BIG Midwest buck! The kind you come here for! He was cruising, head down and scent checking the field. We watched them both leave the field and headed back out to the truck to plan the hunt. I set my stand in a pinch point on the edge of the field in a tree that offered the best opportunity given the wind direction. This hunt I had a nice 8 come out but my bow was on the ground, as I’d not long got there. My camera was set up and I couldn’t shoot so I videoed the deer. After he was out of sight I finished setting up and pulled my bow up. Not 20 mins later another decent 8 comes out and he stayed out at 45-50 yards so again I videoed this one as well. Got back to camp and showed everyone the videos and was pumped! This is an evening set and I couldn’t wait to get back in the stand Sunday! I’m in the stand at 2:30 pm the next day ready to hunt! At about 3:10 the larger 8 I filmed the previous day shows up and begins to feed my way just inside the tall grass on the field edge. I turned on my camera and began to video. After about 7-8 minutes he was in range! I drew my Tree Stick back and sent the arrow at him! Thwaack! Perfect pass through, heart shot! Blood was pouring out of both sides! Jay was 450 yards or so across the field and through his binos watched the deer running after the shot and told me later he saw blood pumping out of him as he ran off. He piled up not 20 yards after I watched him exit the field! Deer number 2 with my Trad Bow, on video, self-filmed and it was a nice buck! Tagged out in KS 4 days into an 8 day hunt with a trad bow! What an awesome experience!


----------



## Longbow Lawyer (Apr 3, 2013)

Idaho Spring bear. Ten (10) yards, Firefly FX Longbow (55lbs @ 28"). Full length Beman MFX Classic, 75 gr. insert, 125 gr. Magnus Stinger (total wt. 590 gr.) 188 FPS. Complete pass through.


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice deer, budman.


----------



## Victoryhunter (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Leon Hinton (Jul 4, 2010)

I got this one Thanksgiving morning. LCH


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice Leon.


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

Very nice, and nice sleeves. Good job!


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful deer, nice bow.


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

I shot this european red fox last saturday (Dec 14) from a treestand at about 10 yards. I had seen her trotting in the woods on my right and I tried to call her in, making some mouse squeaks with my lips against my hand. She took the right trail and stopped at 10 yards. I was at full draw and holding (I like low draw weight bows for this reason). I hit her a little forward, in the neck area. She jumped in the air and after 3 seconds it was over.
I used my Great Plains model-B recurve (60", 46# @ 28", but I draw around 29 1/2") and an Easton Aftermath 400 arrow tipped with an 180 grains big ole Snuffer.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

gobblengrunt said:


> New Jersey kill 9/17/2013
> Bear super Kodiak 50#
> 250 gr grizzly broadheads


Nice buck. I really want to shoot a recurve but I am waiting to kill a giant with my compound first. I am excited to get into recurve's and experience it.


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

Cgs, you won't regret getting into it. I shot my biggest buck last year with a rifle and shot two does this year with my recurve. I was just as fired up about that first doe as i was about that buck.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

A couple Does so far. I'm still holding out for a decent buck.


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

This little morsel is my 4th doe of the year with the recurve. I couldn't be happier this year, even though I missed about a 135" 9 this season. Shot right under him at 21 yards because I just fell apart and didn't perform my shot sequence. No excuses.
I would say for my first year of shooting traditional I can call it a success. I appreciate all that you all have done and am humbly grateful for your help in getting me started. You all did more than you know to help me out. Thanks again!!


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

*First traditional kill*

Three weeks ago my dad gave me his dads old bow that was just collecting dust. I decided to go out and try it out. Instantly I was hooked and decided I would hunt the rest of the season with it. I had many in counters with deer but just no shot opportunities. Finally after hunting hard for the past couple weeks this doe came within 20 yards of my stand and gave me a shot. The old black hawk scorpion did a great job at only 35# @28". She didn't run over thirty yards before she fell over. This is defiantly a hunt I will always remember






.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

He's no monster, but it is my first buck with a recurve.


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

Good looking deer, jkm.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks. Your 20 yard crawl advice helped me out!


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome! It helped me get two does this year too.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

got this guy in November with my Stalker recurve. 20 yard shot and down in sight.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Vintage Wing Gull Recurve, 55#, 2114 Aluminum arrow with taper adaptor and glue on 160 grain grizzly, 4 fletch, flex fletch 4.18 vanes, off a homemade arrow rest made from a toothbrush and leather. Doe was taken from a ground blind outside of San Angelo, Texas. Pick a SPOT!


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Cool. I killed my first out of a ground blind earlier this year. It sure makes shooting a stickbow easier, and its fun having deer that close!


----------



## bolo7735 (Jan 31, 2011)

Took this boar in December. 10 yard shot.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

nicely done!


----------



## muley40 (Jun 10, 2005)

Shot this tom in may of 2013 with BW bow,


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice guys. Where did you kill that boar, Bolo?


----------



## muley40 (Jun 10, 2005)

This is my 49th whitetail with trad. bows. taken on my land in Nov. 2013


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Awesome Muley.

After 85 kills with compounds, this is my first year with a recurve. Killed 4 so far, and can't imagine I'll ever go back to a compound.


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

Taken in Texas with 62'' 50# Bob Lee


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

wow dandy hog!


----------



## MAW2015 (Jan 8, 2013)

Mooreski, I feel you. I whacked two does and a spike this year, but when I finally got a chance at a really nice buck (best guess is about 140" 9), the wheels came off... 
Didn't pick a spot, no shot sequence, just shot at the deer. Missed right under him at about 17 yards. That's a shot I make about 100% of the time in practice. 
You really have to keep it together and focus with a bent stick. Maybe next year...


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

huntnmuleys said:


> wow dandy hog!


x2 what a hog


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Last afternoon of season. Ended my first trad year wîth 5 kills.


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice work, jkm.


----------



## rdhuge (Mar 10, 2013)

I shot this buck on Dec. 06, 2013. I was waiting to get him officially scored before I posted because he is my biggest buck yet. He grossed 146 4/8. I was very fortunate this year.


----------



## rdhuge (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry, posted to wrong thread.


----------



## akramer4868 (Nov 1, 2011)

These we from the 2012 season but they were the first and second deer I harvested with my longbow. I hunted with compound until 2012 and since taking these deer, its hard for me to leave the trad gear at home. Both deer were under 15 yards and were taken with a 53# Big River longbow and CX heritage 350s with Woodsman heads. The buck scored 133". I took one doe this fall with it. My only regret is that I didn't pick up the longbow sooner!


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice. I doubt I'll ever pick up a compound again.


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

I fired one out of my compound the other day in the basement; I pulled the one arrow and then shot my recurve for half an hour.


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is how our season turned out. My dad and brother are both new to the trad game. 

I killed this buck on opening night of the PA archery season. We got home from SD in the morning and I killed this buck in the evening


Then my brother killed his first buck with trad equipment. It turned out to be a nice 8 point that I had been getting pictures of.


Then my dad killed this buck from the same stand.


Then a week later I killed this doe from the same stand that my dad and brother killed their bucks from.


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

My 2013 season... Zona recurve 52#@28" 58" amo
258# field dressed wild hog on public land

DIY public land elk in Colorado 

Kansas 8pt DIY private land


----------



## ccoburn33 (Jun 19, 2006)

Taken on June 13th, 2013. Talltines 52#@28, Beman MFX Classic, 200 grain Woodsman head. 18 15/16" P&Y


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

jkm97 said:


> Last afternoon of season. Ended my first trad year wîth 5 kills.


Congrat's, that's a very fine first year,


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks, and nice kills guys. 

I'm after my first turkey now...


----------

